# All My Friends



## ms. vodka (Jul 18, 2007)

have a writingforums acct.

and y'all were kind enough to link to my forum.

so here i am again.

jen


----------



## Ben (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome back, jen.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, welcome back!


Nickie


----------



## ms. vodka (Jul 18, 2007)

thank you and thank you writingforums for being so kind.

nice to see two familiar faces.

xxx


----------



## Baron (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome back


----------



## ms. vodka (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks baron man do i have a hangover.

i've got to stop drinking and taking xanax at the same time.

a tylenol would be lovely.  and a nap.

and a shower.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 18, 2007)

Xanax isn't very good...
Bars or pills?


----------



## Shawn (Jul 18, 2007)

Buongiorno, mio amore.

Was this just a random decision?


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 18, 2007)

...looks like bunnybadass.


----------



## ms. vodka (Jul 18, 2007)

GV:  pills.  they're doctor prescribed.  i'm usually pretty careful, but last night i did an open mike and i'm really really not the type to step in front of a microphone and when i got there i wasn't sure if i was going to do it and had already taken a xanax but a friend of mine had signed up so i was like what the hell and then when i signed my name on the list my stomach was doing flip flops so rather than bolt i had a couple of beers.

shawn:  well, if you look over at the related links, you will see literarymary on there, which is hawke's doing.  i thought it was pretty cool of the new owner to link us, as we will of course do in return, but i thought this might be the best way to say thanks.  and also i did it last night while i was drunk before i could change my mind.

kisses y'all,
jen


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 18, 2007)

Good god.
The night loves you.


----------



## ms. vodka (Jul 18, 2007)

good lord willin' and the creek don't rise.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 18, 2007)

oh... you're going to be fun.
smile.


----------

